# arkansas hunter



## Tie Rod (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello. Where has this site been? Glad to have found it! I hunt in central arkansas area, is there anyone else out there who lives and hunts in arkansas?


----------



## BLB752 (Aug 16, 2004)

I hunt Zone 3.


----------



## Pabigwoods (Feb 25, 2005)

Live in hot springs and hunt grant county






welcome to the board


----------



## BLB752 (Aug 16, 2004)

*Arkansas Deer Hunters Alliance*

I would like to tell all the Arkansas hunters about the ADHA. We are a nonprofit group who's goal is to promote deerhunting, get the youth involved in hunting, and serve as a voice for Arkansas Deer Hunters. Membership is only $10 a year or $100 lifetime. Sign up now and get a free chance on a private lands elk hunt on 2800 acres of land near Hilltop AR. If you are interested shoot me a PM. or check us out at http://www.ardeer.org Here is our mission statement:

The Arkansas Deer Hunter’s Alliance is a newly formed, statewide, non profit organization whose primary purpose is to give the deer hunters of Arkansas a unified voice in the management of our deer herd.

We are dedicated to responsible management of whitetail deer as a valuable resource and serve as a voice for deer hunters while protecting the rights and traditions of deer hunting.

No matter what your preferred method of hunting is, we invite you to join our organization. The more members we have, the louder our voice will be when dealing with the Arkansas Game and Fish Commission and Lawmakers.

We promise to work with them to insure that all legal methods of deer hunting as well as season lengths and bag limits result in the maximum enjoyment of the resource and creates as much hunting opportunity as sound management practices will allow.

We will be supportive of educational programs for hunters and youths to ensure safety as well as legal and ethical hunting.

We will help ensure the future of deer hunting in Arkansas by supporting ways to get our youth involved in hunting as well as other types of outdoor activities.


----------



## Pabigwoods (Feb 25, 2005)

I 2nd what BLB752 has to say about the adha great organization to join i'm glad i became a memeber, also besides the great things they do for the state deer hunters, we also have get togethers and hunts which are always a blast!!


----------



## SIMPLEARKANSAN (Jul 24, 2003)

I live just outside of Benton. I hunt south central and southwest Arkansas.


----------



## Tie Rod (Feb 12, 2006)

hey cool! I live in the avilla area and I am hunting on the lake Winona management area


----------



## SIMPLEARKANSAN (Jul 24, 2003)

Do any of you shoot 3D? I shot this weekend at Pine Bluff. It was very cold and even started snowing. If you haven't tried it, you should give it a shot. This was only my 4th shoot, but I'm definitely hooked.


----------



## BLB752 (Aug 16, 2004)

Yep I got the 3D bug last year. Not that great at it, but I am addicted for sure. My current goal is to shoot even. I got close a couple times last year and choked.


----------



## Bowtech Tribute (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Tie Rod. I go to Harding University in Searcy, and hunt mostly in White County, and El Paso every now and then.


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

I live and hunt near Quitman.....Shoot every chance I get.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT Tommy. Good to see you've found the place. You won't want to leave now. :lol: Enjoy the fun here.


----------



## Tie Rod (Feb 12, 2006)

*3-D shoot*

I shot my first tournement last year it was an Arkansas Bow Hunters Ass. tournement held at the Mayflower archery range. I am planing on shooting in a tournement on the 25th of this month I beleive it is the Ingram Archery Hoyt tournement.


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

I will be shooting the hoyt shot also, Jim Ingran is my brother.
Hope to see you there.


----------



## BTinAR (Jan 20, 2005)

Howdy from the east side.

Any of you guys around Searcy hunt the pipleline out at Boothill? Used to be good hunting in there. 

Tribute, are they still doing the Bow hunting course at Harding? Easiest A I ever got but I did kill the first deer in that courses history during the semester I took the class so that probably helped.


----------



## bayman1975 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey, I'm here from the Northeast part of the state. I hunt in Zone 3 & 4. I hope to see everybody sometime at a shoot this summer.


----------



## SIMPLEARKANSAN (Jul 24, 2003)

*Hot Springs County Shoot*

Are any of you going to shoot this coming Saturday at the Hot Springs County shoot. It's the first leg of the T.H.E. The news is calling for freezing rain. I believe 40-60% Saturday. I didn't think I was going to be able to make it, but I think my plans have changed. I've never shot a T.H.E. I picked up copy of their magazine with all the rules/regulations. It's going to be a little bit different, but sounds fun.


----------



## Tie Rod (Feb 12, 2006)

SIMPLEARKANSAN said:


> Are any of you going to shoot this coming Saturday at the Hot Springs County shoot. It's the first leg of the T.H.E. The news is calling for freezing rain. I believe 40-60% Saturday. I didn't think I was going to be able to make it, but I think my plans have changed. I've never shot a T.H.E. I picked up copy of their magazine with all the rules/regulations. It's going to be a little bit different, but sounds fun.


Hey SimpleArkansan,
What does T.H.E. stand for? And I Was wondering where I could get a copy of there magazine, different might be kind of interesting.


----------



## Bottmhtr (Feb 19, 2004)

hello Tie Rod. This is a good site, a lot of good info on here. I hunt in zone 3 and 4. Live in Pocahontas. 3-D is fun but time is my problem. With 4 kids from 14 to 4. Basketball games soccer games ect. They have bows and have shot 3-d also and enjoyed but are not real serious yet.


----------



## SIMPLEARKANSAN (Jul 24, 2003)

*T.h.e.*

It stands for Total Hunter or Hunting Ethics. From what I was told there are a lot of hunting scenario shots. Someone else told me that if you shot a 5 it would be a -15 pts. I guess because it is because it's considered a non-lethal shot. I'm not sure. I've got to finish reading my handbook. I picked my copy up at the Pine Bluff shoot last weekend.


----------



## BLB752 (Aug 16, 2004)

http://www.the3d.org/home.html

Have never shot one but would like to. I here they are tuff but fun. There are some good pics of one of the events posted by Daniel Boone on here somewhere.


----------



## Creekhawg (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm in NW Arkansas north of Rogers. Have a small ranch and hunt the area around Beaver Lake. Glad you found this site!


----------



## swamp (Nov 17, 2005)

*Hey Tie Rod*

Welcome to AT. Good to see so many Arkansas bow hunters. I'm in the northeaet part of the state around Jonesboro. Hunt mostly river bottoms. Alot of good info on this site and alot of good people. I shoot a few local tourn. around Jonesboro and Paragould, maybe I'll run into you sometime.Catch you later.
Chad


----------



## bowtech88 (Oct 16, 2007)

*hunting arkansas*



Tie Rod said:


> Hello. Where has this site been? Glad to have found it! I hunt in central arkansas area, is there anyone else out there who lives and hunts in arkansas?


I live and hunt north eastern arkansas. I live and hunt in Wynne.


----------



## Archer 117 (Dec 5, 2006)

Tie Rod said:


> Hello. Where has this site been? Glad to have found it! I hunt in central arkansas area, is there anyone else out there who lives and hunts in arkansas?


Zone 12 down here. Welcome to the board


----------



## dnmrogers (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm in Sheridan and I hunt in Holly Springs.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------



## gmherps (Jul 18, 2005)

Welcome TieRod!!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Tie Rod (Feb 12, 2006)

*long time no see*

Hey guys,
Have not posted in a while. I have had 2 surgerys on my elbow this year and another one coming up in feb. 
I have managed to go hunting though, I have to use a crossbow but I have managed to kill a pretty nice buck. I killed him on Monday October 29th, 2007.
I was hunting on the lake Winona management area, and grunted him in to
30 yards.
The following morning I had a nice 8 point come within 50 yards of my stand, he had his nose glued to the ground, I grunted but he only paused for a second and continued his search. I don't think he is a local, but you never no.
The bucks up there are seeking pretty good it seems like.
I will try to post him on a site that can be viewed by all, the pic I have is
to large of a file for this site.


----------



## Tie Rod (Feb 12, 2006)

*photo*

ok, I think I have got it, I used the same site as simplearkansan, clike on this linkhttp://community.webshots.com/album/561278664AhsWmi


----------



## Tie Rod (Feb 12, 2006)

*photo*

well it did not post as a link i guess i dont know how to do that but you can copy and paste it and i think it will take you to it, maybe.


----------



## Wattensabohuntr (Jul 28, 2004)

*winona*

We killed 3 big bucks there in 2003, Acorns are very scarce there this year


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Just wanted to say welcome back..My hubby and I live and hunt in the Mountain Home Ar. area..


----------



## NOX (Mar 1, 2007)

Live in Conway. Took this nice buck with a longbow in Perry Co. , Zone 10 this past Sat. morning.


----------



## Tie Rod (Feb 12, 2006)

hey nice buck nox! like the drop tine. was he just crusin,feeding or on scrapes?


----------



## Tie Rod (Feb 12, 2006)

*Wattensabohuntr*

Wattensabohuntr,
I used to hunt in Wattensa when I was a kid (Iam 39 and holding now)
I was woundering where you was at lake winona to not see any acorns?
I have seen a ton, some of them are rotten if you cut them open but ther is a ton where i hunt.


----------



## Wattensabohuntr (Jul 28, 2004)

*I hunt*

I hunt in a place about 16 miles off of hwy 10 Big ridge that runs down to fousce lafae [I know I spelled it wrong!] river. I have only been there twice this year didnt find any acorns up high on ridge but I should have, There may be some closer to river but havent checked. Besides those 3 bucks we have taken a couple does, a turkey, and a black bear since 2003. We have also had some close calls, and passed some deer. I have heard the mtn lion, and walked up on a fresh deer kill 2 springs ago. Still had warm blood running from throat, I took picturees of it. My buddy seen it in turkey season that year or the year before. The only other people that camp down that ridge killed a 141" nontypical in 04/05 with a crossbow took 3rd in crossbow division at buck classic. I hunt all over the state, wattensaw,Camp robinson,holland bottoms, galla creek, Slaymore, winona, I am in a 3100 acre lease at social hill, and a small lease at prescott where I killed my 1st deer, I have permisson to hunt private land at gravel ridge, cabot, & butlerville


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

welcome aboard


----------



## Tie Rod (Feb 12, 2006)

*arkansas report thread*

Started a thread yesterday called "Arkansas hunting report". check it out if you have a moment.


----------



## elevatorman (May 4, 2008)

NOX said:


> Live in Conway. Took this nice buck with a longbow in Perry Co. , Zone 10 this past Sat. morning.


I'm from PERRY CO. I live in bigelow and have hunted there all my life, I'm new to the forum and bow hunting all together. I put out my cameras today.
I'm really exited to see so many from AR here everybody has already been a great help!!!! THANX


----------



## illusion2281 (Jun 30, 2007)

I live in North Little Rock, and hunt all over! We have a lease in sherdian, I hunt dagmar, cash river bottoms, private land in gravel ridge, and in quitman, some some south of Hamberg


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk:darkbeer:


----------



## BigBuckBabe (Nov 9, 2007)

I hunt zone 12 in bookman close to Sheridan


----------



## telephone man (Dec 26, 2007)

I live in camden, hunt ouachita and columbia counties


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi guys, we hunt zone 3. In Baxter county.. Mountain Home area..


----------



## BeeCee (Oct 22, 2007)

*Welcome*

I am from southern Lonoke county. Now living in L.R.. I hunt in Jefferson county from Brody bend down to Bayou Meto. Good to see all the Arkies showing up. GO HOGS!!!!!!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

I just wanted to let ya'll know that i started a group on here. If you guys are interested. Its called Arkansas Archery Addicts. All Atkies welcome, the more the merrier...:wink::cocktail:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------

